

Ask HN: I want to learn Ruby. What do you have for me? - fadelakin

I know JavaScript fairly well but I want to learn another language. I&#x27;m pretty much set on learning Ruby but if you think I should learn another language, feel free to add your opinion.<p>What books&#x2F;websites&#x2F;tutorials do you guys think I should have a look at to learn Ruby?<p>Edit: I&#x27;m also looking to learning Rails and Sinatra in addition Ruby
======
cpolis
Ruby Koans, from the Github repo:

"The Ruby Koans walk you along the path to enlightenment in order to learn
Ruby. The goal is to learn the Ruby language, syntax, structure, and some
common functions and libraries. We also teach you culture by basing the koans
on tests. Testing is not just something we pay lip service to, but something
we live. Testing is essential in your quest to learn and do great things in
Ruby."

[http://rubykoans.com/](http://rubykoans.com/)

------
rholdy
[http://learncodethehardway.org/](http://learncodethehardway.org/) This is a
good place to start.

[http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/](http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/) This is
another excellent resource.

Good luck.

------
anishkothari
Software as a Service class (Berkeley CS169.1x)
[https://www.edx.org/course/berkeley/cs169-1x/software-
servic...](https://www.edx.org/course/berkeley/cs169-1x/software-service/1136)

------
groundCode
For Rails, you should start with the excellent Rails Tutorial

[http://ruby.railstutorial.org/](http://ruby.railstutorial.org/)

------
clyfe
[http://users.aber.ac.uk/cwl/ruby/shroeder-
slides.pdf](http://users.aber.ac.uk/cwl/ruby/shroeder-slides.pdf)

------
piratebroadcast
Rubymonk.com is really great.

